# Need to put plow off a 99 ram 2500 on a 2000 silv 2500. Help



## shep28 (Jan 1, 2010)

My trusty old 99 ram 2500's cab mounts are about to give out due to rust. It has a western unimount pro installed. I bought a 2000 silverado 2500 and would like to install the ram plow if possible. What do you think? If it will work, what parts will be required for the swap.

It is hard to find mounts for the silverado.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

So I'm guessing you have the old 9 pin 2 plug setup? Well besides having to find a mount for the Chevy, u will need the matching headlight harness. It can be hard to find these parts for an older unimount system but I'd start with an eBay search as well as Craigslist. Good luck.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

As was said, that mount won't fit the Chevy.
Need to start looking for one.


----------



## shep28 (Jan 1, 2010)

I have not come across many at all.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Without cutting and welding and re engineering the dodge mount,,,,,it ain't gunna work on the Chevy


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

If you cannot find a unimount truckside as they are not all that common any longer. You can get a set of ultramount truckside brackets for your Chevy and buy an ultramount to unimount conversion bracket. Then when you are ready to go to an ultramount, you will only need to get a set of truckside buckets and you can hook to a ultramount. Find the right year ultramount and your wiring will work with that plow too.

As for your truckside wiring...

Your ram has a 62917 or a 63396 harness depending on your headlight configuration.

You will need a 63392 headlight harness (complete) or a 63394 (just headlight plugs - use your parts of your dodge harness) for the silverado.

Cheap way:
You can wire 2 toggle switches in to the cab if you cannot find the correct harness and it will work fine. I have had tons of trucks that I have done this on in the past.

More Expensive but correct way:
Turns out you can still get something to make it work... Storks sells an kit of sorts.

http://www.storksplows.com/replacement-63392-western-fisher-26070-99-02-chevy-gmc-hb3-hb4-9-pin-control-wiring-harness-unimount-2-plug.html

http://www.storksplows.com/63394-western-unimount-99-02-chevy-gmc-hb3-hb4-light-wiring-harness-1174.html


----------



## shep28 (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback Phil. Who do you recommend for the brackets, etc.?


----------



## shep28 (Jan 1, 2010)

A little pricey....
http://www.storksplows.com/new-west...c-1500hd-2500-3500-3525-63360-plow-mount.html

My current mount looks like http://www.ebay.ca/itm/western-ultra-snow-plow-mount-truck-side-for-gm-99-07-/262239117127


----------



## shep28 (Jan 1, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Western-Sno...ash=item1a0e2db327:g:42gAAOSwQYZWw1~g&vxp=mtr

Will this work?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

shep28;2125719 said:


> A little pricey....
> http://www.storksplows.com/new-west...c-1500hd-2500-3500-3525-63360-plow-mount.html
> 
> My current mount looks like http://www.ebay.ca/itm/western-ultra-snow-plow-mount-truck-side-for-gm-99-07-/262239117127





shep28;2125721 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Western-Sno...ash=item1a0e2db327:g:42gAAOSwQYZWw1~g&vxp=mtr
> 
> Will this work?


Need to know the exact frame on the truck...

2000 was in those years that get confusing. Easiest way is give me your VIN and I will run it to see exactly what you have.

There is a 2500 Silverado that is on a GMT400 frame, also on a GMT800 frame. Depending on HD/ non HD - new/ old body style. This is a confusing year.

At one time I had a 2000 old body style 3500 and a 2000 "classic" body style 3500 at the same time. The classic body was a early production of a 2001 "HD" style truck. Much like how the more current GM platform "classic" 07 is a different body truck than the 07.5 NBS truck. Frames on those at least stayed the same, but much else changed. I currently have a 07 classic and an 07.5 NBS. Getting parts is a trick some days.

So if we get the exact truck body and frame, we can get narrowed down the exact brackets and wiring that you are going to need as now looking bact to the year, I could be wrong on the harness if it is in fact a GMT400 platform.


----------



## shep28 (Jan 1, 2010)

Phil, I sent you a PM.


----------



## shep28 (Jan 1, 2010)

Odd, I didn't think it was an HD. But this vin decoder says otherwise.....

http://chevroletforum.com/forum/vindecoder

General Information

MFR model code
CK25903
Body type:
Long Bed
Pass Doors:
2
Alternative name:
HD 4WD Regular Cab Long Box C6P
Alternative body:
Regular Cab Pickup - Long Bed
Drivetrain:
Four Wheel Drive
Original Pricing

MSRP
$23,589.00
Invoice
$20,640.38
Destination Charge
$690.00
Engine & Powertrain

Type
8 Cylinder Engine
Displacement L/CI
6.0/364
Fuel Type
Gasoline Fuel
Horsepower
300.0 @ 4800
Fuel Economy
0.0 City / 0.0 Highway
Fuel Capacity
34.0 gal
Net Torque
355.0 @ 4000
Tech Specs

Manufactured By United States Chevrolet Active Curb Weight - Front 3120 lbs 3120.0 min 3120.0 max Curb Weight - Rear 2141 lbs 2141.0 min 2141.0 max Suspension Type - Front Torsion Bar Suspension Type - Rear 2-Stage Multi-Leaf Front Tire Size LT245/75R16 Rear Tire Size LT245/75R16 Brake ABS System Four-Wheel Front Brake Rotor Diam x Thickness 12.8 x 1.5 in Rear Brake Rotor Diam x Thickness 13.0 x 1.14 in Wheelbase 133.0 in 133.0 min 133.0 max Ground Clearance, Front 8.3 in 8.3 min 8.3 max Ground Clearance, Rear 8.1 in 8.1 min 8.1 max


----------



## shep28 (Jan 1, 2010)

This is exactly what the truck looks like.

http://car.mitula.us/detalle/1048/3980055421803475082/14/1/chevrolet-2500-automatic-2000


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Yep, that is what I got also. Those 2000's were a weird year. There were HD's and LD's. Yours comes up as an HD.

So your truckside brackets would be a 67981-2 with a 27170 ultra to uni mount conversion bracket.

The original wire harness that I posted is the correct one.


----------

